# 1 inch punch



## mantis (Dec 26, 2005)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2356052880328387155&q=kung+fu

1-inch punch!
i am just going to choose to ignore the rest of the clip!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2005)

The one inch punched looked great but I don't know about the mind thing.
Master Stoker


----------



## mantis (Dec 26, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> The one inch punched looked great but I don't know about the mind thing.
> Master Stoker


well yeah, that's when i intended to show
even if that other punch wasnt BS i dont think we'd have the chance to do all the voodoo before hitting an apponent


----------



## Soldier (Dec 26, 2005)

The only way to find out- is to go there and get hit by it.


----------



## Soldier (Dec 26, 2005)

P.S.
When I was a kid, I tried that on my cousin.
It did not work.
I asked him if he did not believe that it can be done.
He said "it probably can be done" but you can't do it. lol


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 27, 2005)

It's simply body mechanics. My uncle used to have me do this on my bigger, stronger cousins when I was a kid to demonstrate that you didn't need to load your punches from a chamber in order for them to be effective.

In the street, you should be able to fire off a shot without having to cock your fist back if you understand body mechanics.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## still learning (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello, Read Bruce Lee's book on the one inch punch....if he can learn it so can you......hard work...on the hands and fingers(push-up).

Like most skills...it takes time to learn and develop.   It can be done .....Aloha


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Dec 31, 2005)

The video is interesting. I wasn't aware that the "1 inch punch" was a Taijiquan concept. I thought, probably erroneously, that it was something that Bruce Lee came up with to impress people with.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 31, 2005)

The punch was nice. The hocus-pocus that came immediately after was a lil disturbing though.


----------



## dmax999 (Jan 3, 2006)

My old WC teacher did the one inch punch to me before.  He did it before I had ever heard about it, so my first introduction was getting the wind knocked out of me by it.  It really works, and doesn't even require the set up time of the first guy.  Most demostrations overdo the theatrics, but it can be done almost instantly in real combat.

Its also a fa-jing strike in TC.  I'm beginning to believe it was probably originally a Xing-Yi strike, but could be wrong in that.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah, it's a hell of a concept. And I'm all for it as a teaching tool to help demonstrate the power that can be generated in a short distance with proper body mechanics.

It's all the hocus pocus that ticks me off. That's the b.s. in the martial arts that turns people off and I think we can do without.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 24, 2006)

Edmund BlackAdder said:
			
		

> The video is interesting. I wasn't aware that the "1 inch punch" was a Taijiquan concept. I thought, probably erroneously, that it was something that Bruce Lee came up with to impress people with.


 
I think that Lee Jun Fan stole the credit again, Bruce Lee did not learn the one inch punch by himself, it is a Wing Chun technique that concentrates on the forearm muscles rather than the triceps. Aquiring such a technique requires lots of training on wall bags that are made for chain punches and other wing chun applications.

There is nothing difficult to posses if determination is there. I mean that anyone with determination could master the one inch punch.


----------



## Gaoguy (Jan 24, 2006)

In the IMA no distance is required for fajing, you can do it at contact. But it isn't done as described above. Rather you have to either stretch or compress the connective tissue (and skeletal structure) and release.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 24, 2006)

Gaoguy said:
			
		

> In the IMA no distance is required for fajing, you can do it at contact. But it isn't done as described above. Rather you have to either stretch or compress the connective tissue (and skeletal structure) and release.


 
You are right, because I also saw people doing it without distance. the influence of the punch is quite powerful more than expected.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Jan 24, 2006)

> I think that Lee Jun Fan stole the credit again,



Yipman,
I don't believe that the 'one inch punch' is just synonymous with Wing Chun. 

Taiqiquan also has this, but can often be seen as a palm stroke when close in to an opponent. So it is not a Wing Chun technique any more than any other style that would incorporate explosive power or 'fajing'.

Best wishes.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 24, 2006)

Laoshi77 said:
			
		

> Yipman,
> I don't believe that the 'one inch punch' is just synonymous with Wing Chun.
> 
> Taiqiquan also has this, but can often be seen as a palm stroke when close in to an opponent. So it is not a Wing Chun technique any more than any other style that would incorporate explosive power or 'fajing'.
> ...


 
Hi Laoshi

Sure it is not only wing Chun, because most of this pushing away attacks are related to internal arts methods mostly. You know, I am still waiting to get a Taichi school near my area, I think that combining Taichi with Wing Chun is something really great.

Take care

Regards
Yipman Sifu


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 25, 2006)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> It's simply body mechanics.



I agree with that!  Definitely body mechanics (using the kinetic energy of body movement), not super strength.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 25, 2006)

How many times do you think they had to rehearse that big, exaggerated fall after the 1 inch punch?  Gimme a break.  I think that the 1 inch punch is real technique that works, but what a bunch of acting that was in that clip.  For one thing, watch it in slow motion.  Really, do it.  It's actually more like a 1 foot punch.  There is wind-up in this particular guy's technique.  And the impact wasn't really all that devestating, despite the hammed up reaction to it.

And that magician - wow.  He could unify the belts without even taking a punch.  I wonder why he doesn't box or fight competitively. Hmmm....


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 25, 2006)

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> How many times do you think they had to rehearse that big, exaggerated fall after the 1 inch punch? Gimme a break. I think that the 1 inch punch is real technique that works, but what a bunch of acting that was in that clip. For one thing, watch it in slow motion. Really, do it. It's actually more like a 1 foot punch. There is wind-up in this particular guy's technique. And the impact wasn't really all that devestating, despite the hammed up reaction to it.
> 
> And that magician - wow. He could unify the belts without even taking a punch. I wonder why he doesn't box or fight competitively. Hmmm....


 
I want to know about the inch puncher in the video, the magicion told that he is a Wing Chun trainer, but I never knew this guy to be a in the Wing Chun association, So i wonder why this magicion is saying that he is the best in Hong Kong, mabye he meant Weng Chun and not Wing Chun.


----------



## barriecusvein (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.sas-martialarts.co.uk/images/final/mpegs/5th_rank_mpegs/1inch%20Punch%20-%20Paul.wmv

http://www.sas-martialarts.co.uk/images/final/mpegs/5th_rank_mpegs/Floating%20Punch%20II%20-%20Paul.wmv

This is one of the guys from where i learn doing an inch punch (ok so its a little more than an inch, but its pretty much there!). 

The second clip is it being demonstrated with a partner.

The 'magician' from the previous video is Derren Brown, he's done many things that are just as, if not more, amazing than this (like memorizing the order of 4 decks of cards). He's a fairly common sight here in the UK, not sure if his show has been aired in the US. He specialises in reading body language, manipulating subconcious thought etc. There is another clip of him on google video, its one of my favourites from his show:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7688956389104405762&q=derren+brown

(on edit: very poor gramatical error corrected)


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice 1 inch punch clips, I liked them.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 26, 2006)

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> http://www.sas-martialarts.co.uk/images/final/mpegs/5th_rank_mpegs/1inch Punch - Paul.wmvThe 'magician' from the previous video is Derren Brown, he's done many things that are just as, if not more, amazing than this (like memorizing the order of 4 decks of cards). He's a fairly common sight here in the UK, not sure if his show has been aired in the US. He specialises in reading body language, manipulating subconcious thought etc. There is another clip of him on google video, its one of my favourites from his show:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7688956389104405762&q=derren+brown



Sounds like the UK version of David Blayne.  You know, the guy that spent a week in ice, does it ring a bell?  The guy that levitated?  No?  Yeah, nobody really remembers anything that guy does.  But damn is he rich from it.

Sorry - way off topic.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 26, 2006)

What is amazing about 1 inch punch is that it seems like a gentle touch but it derive a maximum force to the opponent. Look at this picture to see what do I mean. http://www.leungting.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=81&Itemid=0&lang=en


----------



## Gaoguy (Jan 26, 2006)

In IMA this sort of strike does not "send" you, like a push. But rather it drops you, like a sack of wet *****.


----------



## barriecusvein (Jan 26, 2006)

Gaoguy said:
			
		

> this sort of strike does not "send" you, it drops you, like a sack of wet *****.



such an awesome way of putting it! and so true


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 27, 2006)

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> such an awesome way of putting it! and so true


 
Some systems like Wing Tsun uses similar methods to crush opponents by using other parts of the body to throw opponents away. I saw grandmaster Leung Ting performing a shoulder push that was able to throw a guy on a near chair, only to be with the chair down the floor. although different parts is used, but the idea remains the same.

The Idea is to be fast and realxed only to be strong when touching the opponent, this method requires punching using elbow power and not the fist.


----------



## barriecusvein (Jan 27, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Some systems like Wing Tsun uses similar methods to crush opponents by using other parts of the body to throw opponents away. I saw grandmaster Leung Ting performing a shoulder push that was able to throw a guy on a near chair, only to be with the chair down the floor. although different parts is used, but the idea remains the same.
> 
> The Idea is to be fast and realxed only to be strong when touching the opponent, this method requires punching using elbow power and not the fist.



this is a very good point. the senior wing chun practitioners ive seen can generate awesome power with any part of their body over a very short distance, be it the foot, hand, shoulder etc.

as far as my understanding goes, and as yipman_sifu says, its all about relaxing, this allows the explosive power to be generated.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jan 27, 2006)

The one inch punch highlights more of a concept that a "1inch" thing. Nanalo is correct it is simply a matter of body mechanics. In wing chun the focus of the Sui Lum Tao is to cultivate the rooting energy, which can be used to generate the power behind the one inch punch. I would have to disagree with Yip Man Sifu, there are no muscles in play in the one inch punch, I have performed it (always looks impressive to new students) and have not used any interplay with the forearm muscles. The thing about the one inch punch is that realistically it can be used from 1, half, even a quarter of an inch with the same effect showing that it is not the chambering that produces the power but the proper coordination of body mechanics, meaning the power output would be equal no matter where the fist is placed.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 28, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> The one inch punch highlights more of a concept that a "1inch" thing. Nanalo is correct it is simply a matter of body mechanics. In wing chun the focus of the Sui Lum Tao is to cultivate the rooting energy, which can be used to generate the power behind the one inch punch. I would have to disagree with Yip Man Sifu, there are no muscles in play in the one inch punch, I have performed it (always looks impressive to new students) and have not used any interplay with the forearm muscles. The thing about the one inch punch is that realistically it can be used from 1, half, even a quarter of an inch with the same effect showing that it is not the chambering that produces the power but the proper coordination of body mechanics, meaning the power output would be equal no matter where the fist is placed.


 
Exactly. It is a concept. In my earlier post I mentioned how my uncle used to have me demonstrate it on my older cousins when I was a kid. Most of my family trains in the MA and debates used to arise regarding generating power, japanese vs. chinese arts, etc., etc. 

The arguments I remember most vividly used to center around whether you needed to chamber your punches or not. To prove the point that with proper body mechanics one needn't chamber in order to generate power, my uncle used to have me (all 11 y/o 90 lbs of me) demonstrate the 1" punch on my cousins who were older, heavier, and more experienced in the MA than I. 

We always made them hold a phone book against their chest to protect their sternums at which they always laughed ("he's not gonna hurt me") and I always sent them flying into the sofa, point proven.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 28, 2006)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> Exactly. It is a concept. In my earlier post I mentioned how my uncle used to have me demonstrate it on my older cousins when I was a kid. Most of my family trains in the MA and debates used to arise regarding generating power, japanese vs. chinese arts, etc., etc.
> 
> The arguments I remember most vividly used to center around whether you needed to chamber your punches or not. To prove the point that with proper body mechanics one needn't chamber in order to generate power, my uncle used to have me (all 11 y/o 90 lbs of me) demonstrate the 1" punch on my cousins who were older, heavier, and more experienced in the MA than I.
> 
> ...


 
I have a question to you. 

It is shown in your site that Barry the head instructor holds a nunchaku. Do you in Kali train in nunchakus similar to the Netherlands association, or you just consider it as different training. 
It is a real pleasure to learn from someone like Master Danny Innosanto, it is said that he introduced the nunchaku to Bruce Lee, is that true?.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 28, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> I have a question to you.
> 
> It is shown in your site that Barry the head instructor holds a nunchaku. Do you in Kali train in nunchakus similar to the Netherlands association, or you just consider it as different training.
> It is a real pleasure to learn from someone like Master Danny Innosanto, it is said that he introduced the nunchaku to Bruce Lee, is that true?.


 
Yes to both questions. One of the areas or categories of Kali is flexible weapons. That includes the nunchaku. So we do train with them.

And yes, Dan Inosanto introduced Bruce Lee to the nunchaku which Bruce thought would look great in the movies so he learned them and incorporated them in his films. 

Thanks for your questions and thanks for visiting our site.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------

